# When supermount, fstab, mandrake & devfsd collide

## ElGuido

Hi,

I've spent a couple of days on this problem, but I'm damned if I can work out what I've done wrong and the forums haven't offered my any solutions. I recently had to rebuild gentoo from scratch due to some problems, and I had no issues with my drives on the old install :/

Anyway, most of it is working great again, however, for whatever reason I am having real troubles getting my dvd & cdrw running.

Here is about all the relevant information I can think of, any light shedding on this matter would be good!

(My sys is a dual mp, w scsi HDs & ide dvd & ide cdrw - the kernel is 2.4.20 gaming sources r3)

Accessing the dvd drive based on my fstab fails:

```

gomez etc # ls /mnt/dvd

ls: /mnt/dvd: Input/output error

```

Let's try it manually then

```

gomez etc # umount /mnt/dvd

gomez etc # mount -t iso9660 /dev/dvd /mnt/dvd

mount: /dev/dvd is not a valid block device

```

Hmm, no joy there then, best check the devices out

```
gomez dev # ll cdrom* cdrw dvd scd0 sr0 sg*

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           13 Oct  5 02:07 cdrom -> cdroms/cdrom0

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            4 Oct  5  2003 cdrw -> scd0

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           18 Oct  5 02:06 dvd -> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           31 Oct  5  2003 scd0 -> scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           36 Oct  5  2003 sg0 -> scsi/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/generic

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           36 Oct  5  2003 sg1 -> scsi/host0/bus0/target2/lun0/generic

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           36 Oct  5  2003 sg2 -> scsi/host0/bus0/target4/lun0/generic

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           36 Oct  5  2003 sg3 -> scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/generic

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           31 Oct  5  2003 sr0 -> scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

cdroms:

total 0

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           33 Oct  5 11:03 cdrom0 -> ../ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

sg:

total 0

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           39 Oct  5  2003 c0b0t1u0 -> ../scsi/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/generic

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           39 Oct  5  2003 c0b0t2u0 -> ../scsi/host0/bus0/target2/lun0/generic

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           39 Oct  5  2003 c0b0t4u0 -> ../scsi/host0/bus0/target4/lun0/generic

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           39 Oct  5  2003 c2b0t0u0 -> ../scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/generic

```

```
gomez etc # ll /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

brw-------    1 guido    cdrom      3,   0 Oct  5 02:07 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

gomez etc # ll /dev/scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/

total 0

brw-rw----    1 guido    cdrom     11,   0 Oct  5  2003 cd

crw-rw----    1 guido    cdrw      21,   3 Oct  5  2003 generic

```

They all seem in order to me. What mods have we got then?

```
gomez guido # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

snd-pcm-oss            40068   1  (autoclean)

snd-mixer-oss          13880   0  (autoclean) [snd-pcm-oss]

isofs                  27192   0  (autoclean)

zlib_inflate           18628   0  (autoclean) [isofs]

ide-cd                 30536   0  (autoclean)

snd-emu10k1            75508   1

snd-pcm                65408   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-emu10k1]

snd-timer              17032   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-page-alloc          5552   0  [snd-emu10k1 snd-pcm]

snd-rawmidi            15712   0  [snd-emu10k1]

snd-seq-device          4516   0  [snd-emu10k1 snd-rawmidi]

snd-hwdep               5344   0  [snd-emu10k1]

snd-ac97-codec         37760   0  [snd-emu10k1]

snd-util-mem            1632   0  [snd-emu10k1]

snd                    32932   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-emu10k1 snd-pcm snd-timer snd-rawmidi snd-seq-device snd-hwdep snd-ac97-codec snd-util-mem]

fglrx                 161864 184

agpgart                16064   0  (autoclean) (unused)

rtc                     8284   0  (autoclean)

nls_iso8859-15          3356   2  (autoclean)

ntfs                   54880   2  (autoclean)

supermount             14080   0  (autoclean)

sr_mod                 16728   0  (unused)

cdrom                  29760   0  [ide-cd sr_mod]

sg                     29804   0  (unused)

ide-scsi                9008   0

ide-mod                90428   0  [ide-cd ide-scsi]

3c59x                  27888   1

```

Looks about right also... Maybe it's in devfsd.conf?

```
gomez guido # cat /etc/devfsd.conf

# Sample /etc/devfsd.conf configuration file.

# Richard Gooch  <rgooch@atnf.csiro.au>         3-JUL-2000

#

# The Gentoo Linux Team - http://www.gentoo.org/

#     - Many fixes, etc

#

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/devfsd.conf,v 1.16 2003/05/18 21:51:34 azarah Exp $

# Enable full compatibility mode for old device names. You may comment these

# out if you don't use the old device names. Make sure you know what you're

# doing!

REGISTER        .*           MKOLDCOMPAT

UNREGISTER      .*           RMOLDCOMPAT

# You may comment out the above and uncomment the following if you've

# configured your system to use the original "new" devfs names or the really

# new names

#REGISTER       vc/.*        MKOLDCOMPAT

#UNREGISTER     vc/.*        RMOLDCOMPAT

#REGISTER       pty/.*       MKOLDCOMPAT

#UNREGISTER     pty/.*       RMOLDCOMPAT

#REGISTER       misc         MKOLDCOMPAT

#UNREGISTER     misc         RMOLDCOMPAT

# You may comment these out if you don't use the original "new" names

REGISTER        .*           MKNEWCOMPAT

UNREGISTER      .*           RMNEWCOMPAT

# Enable module autoloading. You may comment this out if you don't use

# autoloading

LOOKUP          .*           MODLOAD

# Uncomment the following if you want to set the group to "tty" for the

# pseudo-tty devices. This is necessary so that mesg(1) can later be used to

# enable/disable talk requests and wall(1) messages.

REGISTER        ^pty/s.*     PERMISSIONS -1.tty  0600

REGISTER        ^pts/.*      PERMISSIONS -1.tty  0600

# Uncomment this if you want permissions to be saved and restored

# NB: Do NOT change the following!

# Do not do this for pseudo-terminal devices

REGISTER        ^pt[sy]/.*   IGNORE

CHANGE          ^pt[sy]/.*   IGNORE

CREATE          ^pt[sy]/.*   IGNORE

DELETE          ^pt[sy]      IGNORE

REGISTER        ^log         IGNORE

CHANGE          ^log         IGNORE

CREATE          ^log         IGNORE

DELETE          ^log         IGNORE

REGISTER        .*           COPY    /lib/dev-state/$devname $devpath

CHANGE          .*           COPY    $devpath /lib/dev-state/$devname

CREATE          .*           COPY    $devpath /lib/dev-state/$devname

DELETE          .*           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink /lib/dev-state/$devname

RESTORE         /lib/dev-state

# You can force default like this :

# PERMISSIONS owner_and_group access_mode

# Video4Linux devices

REGISTER       v4l/.*       PERMISSIONS root.video 660

# ALSA/OSS stuff

# Comment/change these if you want to change the permissions on

# the audio devices

LOOKUP          snd          MODLOAD ACTION snd

LOOKUP          dsp          MODLOAD

LOOKUP          mixer        MODLOAD

LOOKUP          midi         MODLOAD

REGISTER        sound/.*     PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

REGISTER        snd/.*       PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

# Uncomment this to let PAM manage devfs

REGISTER        .*           CFUNCTION /lib/security/pam_console_apply_devfsd.so pam_console_apply_single $devpath

# Autoload the sg module if generic scsi driver compiled as module.

LOOKUP          ^sg$      MODLOAD ACTION sg

# Give the cdrw group write permissions to /dev/sg0

# This is done to have non root user use the burner (scan the scsi bus)

REGISTER        ^scsi/host.*/bus.*/target.*/lun.*/generic    PERMISSIONS root.cdrw 660

# General note for the following auto creation of symlinks:

#

#    If you change the device that the symlink points to,

#    you should also remove the symlink before restarting

#    devfsd

# Create /dev/cdrom for the first cdrom drive

LOOKUP          ^cdrom$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 cdrom

REGISTER        ^cdroms/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrom

UNREGISTER      ^cdroms/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrom

# Create /dev/dvd for the second cdrom drive

# (change 'cdroms/cdrom1' to suite your setup)

# NOTE: We add the fully qualified path here, else some apps

#       have problems to resolve the true device (drip comes to mind)

LOOKUP          ^dvd$            CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink ${mntpnt}/cdroms/cdrom0 dvd

REGISTER        ^cdroms/cdrom0$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink ${devpath} dvd

UNREGISTER      ^cdroms/cdrom0$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink dvd

# Create /dev/cdrw for the first cdrom on the scsi bus

# (change 'sr0' to suite your setup)

LOOKUP          ^cdrw$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink scd0 cdrw

REGISTER        ^scd0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrw

UNREGISTER      ^scd0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrw

# Create /dev/mouse

LOOKUP          ^mouse$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink misc/psaux mouse

REGISTER        ^misc/psaux$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname mouse

UNREGISTER      ^misc/psaux$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink mouse

# Manage USB mouse

REGISTER        ^input/mouse0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname usbmouse

UNREGISTER      ^input/mouse0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink usbmouse

REGISTER        ^input/mice$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname usbmouse

UNREGISTER      ^input/mice$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink usbmouse

# Support additional config installed by packages ...

INCLUDE /etc/devfs.d

# devfsd.conf ends here

```

Well that all seems to be present and correct. HMMM! For detail's sake here's my autoloaded modules:

```
gomez modules.autoload.d # cat kernel-2.4

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4,v 1.1 2003/03/09 09:06:23 azarah Exp $

#

# Note that this file is for 2.4 kernels.  If you need different modules

# for a 2.5 kernel, you can create /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.5

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

3c59x

ide-scsi

sg

sr_mod

```

And how some of lilo is configured

```
image = /boot/vmlinuz

        root = /dev/sda5

        #root = /devices/discs/disc0/part3

        label = gentoo

        read-only # read-only for checking

        append = "hdc=ide-scsi mem=nopentium"

```

My default fstab...

```
gomez etc # cat fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.13 2003/07/17 19:55:18 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>          <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda7       /boot           reiserfs        noauto,noatime,notail   1 1

/dev/sda5       /               reiserfs        noatime,notail          0 0

/dev/sda6       none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sda8       /tmp            reiserfs        noatime,notail          0 0

/dev/sda9       /usr            reiserfs        noatime,notail          0 0

/dev/sda10      /var            reiserfs        noatime,notail          0 0

/dev/sda11      /opt            reiserfs        noatime,notail          0 0

/dev/sda12      /home           reiserfs        noatime,notail          0 0

none            /mnt/dvd        supermount      dev=/dev/dvd,fs=auto,ro,--,user,iocharset=8859-15,codepage=850  0 0

none            /mnt/cdrw       supermount      dev=/dev/scd0,fs=auto,ro,--,user,iocharset=8859-15,codepage=850 0 0

/dev/sda1       /mnt/xp         ntfs            user,umask=0,ro         0 0

/dev/sdb1       /mnt/data       ntfs            user,umask=0,ro         0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none            /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none            /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

Which all seems fine, used to work on gentoo, and works for mandrake  :Sad: 

Last but not least my kernel options, yay...

```
gomez dev # cat /usr/src/linux/.config

#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_LOLAT=y

# CONFIG_LOLAT_SYSCTL is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX31 is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPPRO31 is not set

# CONFIG_M68631 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII31 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM431 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6231 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK731 is not set

# CONFIG_MXP31 is not set

CONFIG_MMP31=y

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_MULTIQUAD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_PM is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# ACPI Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_STATS is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_VENDOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_MAXTOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_QUANTUM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_WD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMMERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TIVO is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_NEW_DRIVE_LISTINGS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_AEC62XX_TUNING is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD680 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PIIX_TUNING is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=253

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_PROBE_EISA_VL is not set

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

# CONFIG_EL1 is not set

# CONFIG_EL2 is not set

# CONFIG_ELPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_EL16 is not set

# CONFIG_ELMC is not set

# CONFIG_ELMC_II is not set

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_BROADCOM is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Input core support

#

# CONFIG_INPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

CONFIG_AMD_PM768=m

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=m

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_8151 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_QIFACE_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT=m

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=m

CONFIG_JBD=m

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

# CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_DMAPI is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PAGEBUF_DEBUG is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_SUNRPC is not set

# CONFIG_LOCKD is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_TUX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_LARRY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_GENTOO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_G is not set

CONFIG_FB_LOGO_PENGUIN=y

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_POWEREDBY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CLGEN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_SPLASHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB8=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB24=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB32=y

# CONFIG_FBCON_FONTWIDTH8_ONLY is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

#

# USB support

#

# CONFIG_USB is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

```

Last edited by ElGuido on Sat Oct 25, 2003 2:52 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## ElGuido

Just noticed another bit of wierdness, after a reboot:

```
gomez guido # dmesg | grep hd

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=805 hdc=ide-scsi mem=nopentium

SCSI device sda: 35885344 512-byte hdwr sectors (18373 MB)

SCSI device sdb: 35885344 512-byte hdwr sectors (18373 MB)

SCSI device sdc: 71687372 512-byte hdwr sectors (36704 MB)

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

```

So it would appear my drives aren't being picked up?

As seen

```
gomez etc # cd /dev/ide/

gomez ide # ls

gomez ide #

```

So I tried

```
gomez ide # kill -s SIGHUP `ps -C devfsd -o pid=`

gomez ide # ls

host0/

```

So the ide bus would appear to have been picked up after restarting devfsd.

Which then leads me to

```
gomez ide # cd host0/bus0/target0/lun0/

gomez lun0 # ls -l

total 0

brw-------    1 guido    cdrom      3,   0 Oct  5 11:03 cd

```

for the dvd drive and then the usual

```
gomez lun0 # mount -t iso9660 /dev/dvd /mnt/dvd

mount: /dev/dvd is not a valid block device

```

----------

## ElGuido

Hmm the plot thickens, I have started to get this error message during boot:

```
Started device management daemon v1.3.25 for /dev                                                                                                         [ ok ] * Activating (possible) swap...iled for -getgrnam failed for -getgrnam failed for -

Adding Swap: 787144k swap-space (priority -1)                                                                                                             [ ok ] * Remounting root filesystem read-only (if necessary)...                                                                                                 [ ok ] * Checking root filesystem...

Reiserfs super block in block 16 on 0x805 of format 3.6 with standard journal

Blocks (total/free): 74292/60407 by 4096 bytes

Filesystem is cleanly umounted

Filesystem seems mounted read-only. Skipping journal replay.

Checking internal tree..finished                                                                                                                          [ ok ] * Remounting root filesystem read/write...                                                                                                               [ ok ] * Setting hostname to gomez...                                                                                                                           [ ok ] * Calculating module dependencies...                                                                                                                     [ ok ] * Using /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 as config:

 *   Loading module 3c59x...                                                                                                                              [ ok ] *   Loading module ide-scsi...                                                                                                                           [ ok ] *   Loading module sg...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ] *   Loading module sr_mod...                                                                                                                             [ ok ] * Autoloaded 4 module(s)rnam failed for -

 getgrnam failed for - * Checking all filesystems...

 Reiserfs super block in block 16 on 0x807 of format 3.6 with standard journal

 Blocks (total/free): 26097/17526 by 4096 bytes
```

Anyone? Any ideas....?

----------

## Baldzius

 *ElGuido wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> gomez guido # dmesg | grep hd
> 
> ...

 

AFAIK: after that you should see your IDE drives. Seems that it is finding smtg as assigns DMA to hda and hdc. So in that case , if i'm not wrong, CD drive is master on first IDE controller and DVD drive is on second?

Is you drives detected by BIOS?

What kernel version you are using?

----------

## ElGuido

Baldzius, you're right in saying that I should see my ide drives next.

The DVD is on primary master and the CDRW is on secondary master.

They are detected fine in the BIOS and work fine under XP AND they used to work under my old install of gentoo before I rebuilt it.

I'm using 2.4.20 gaming sources r3 which I used before the rebuild.

(FYI I fixed the "getgrnam failed" by editing /etc/security/console.perms to use cdrw not cdwriter)

----------

## ElGuido

When attempting to mount my dvd drive as so

```
 #mount -t iso9660 /dev/dvd /mnt/dvd -r

mount: /dev/dvd is not a valid block device

```

My logs have the following

```
Oct  9 18:05:57 gomez insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r3/kernel/drivers/ide/ide-probe-mod.o: insmod block-major-3 failed
```

So I then tried

```
gomez log # insmod ide-probe-mod

Using /lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r3/kernel/drivers/ide/ide-probe-mod.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r3/kernel/drivers/ide/ide-probe-mod.o: unresolved symbol ide_xlate_1024_hook_Rsmp_f6a60e65

```

Hmmm :/

----------

## ElGuido

Actually just as a matter of interest this system is the first one I've build from the 1.4 release, previous one was from rc4.

I used the athlon-xp cd, but rebuilt from stage 1 using the following make file (these are highlights)

```

USE="-gnome -gtk 3dnow acpi alsa cdr directfb dvd kerberos pdflib samba sse tcltk tetex threads"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-mp -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

All I changed on the CFLAGS was xp -> mp

----------

## Baldzius

 *ElGuido wrote:*   

> When attempting to mount my dvd drive as so
> 
> ```
>  #mount -t iso9660 /dev/dvd /mnt/dvd -r
> 
> ...

 

I've looked again through your kern config and i would suggest you compile some features built-in not as modules under BLOCK DEVICES and ATA/IDE support.

Good luck.

----------

## ElGuido

Hi,

It turned out to be several problems, first was copying from my mandrake fstab - it's now:

```
none           /mnt/dvd        supermount      dev=/dev/dvd,fs=auto,ro,--,user,exec,iocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850  0 0

none           /mnt/cdrw       supermount      dev=/dev/cdrw,fs=auto,ro,--,user,exec,iocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850 0 0

```

My kernel config was fine in the end

I think this is a change too:

```
gomez lun0 # ll /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/

total 0

brw-------    1 guido    cdrom     22,   0 Jan  1  1970 cd

```

Anyway apologies for massive delay and it's vagueness but my British Telecom caused me not to have internet for 3 weeks and I fixed this on the first evening of not having internet...

If anyone needs to work out what else I did please drop me a message and we can go through the rest of my settings.

Cheers,

Guy

----------

